# NYE Pembrey Country park



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in an informal meet for NYE at Pembrey Country park campsite (not the caravan club site)?

The site inside the park is owned and run by the Local Authority and this year they have decided to stay open all year as a trial to see how much interest there would be. Steve the Warden is a great guy and really keen to encourage winter use.

While chatting to him today he said if we could drum up enough interest he would block off a row of EHU with room in front for a marquee if we wanted one (he reckons they can be hired locally for about £90). There are 16 hookups in a row (8 each side)

There are basic but clean facilities on site, it's £15 a night with electric or £12 without, the site is huge, informal and extremely spacious and is inside the Country park which is fab for walking and cycling

http://www.discovercarmarthenshire.com/pembreycountrypark/index.html


----------

